# Is anyone avoiding sex in first tri after mc?



## Fresia

Just wondered if anyone else was avoiding sex after suffering recurrent miscarriages? It is really frustrating, but my DH and I are trying not to this time until atleast my 8wk early scan for peace of mind. I know it is meant to be safe but some sources I have seen advise to avoid if you are prone to miscarriage. So confusing! What do you think?


----------



## selina3127

i have avoided it but not really felt like it at all anyway think worry takes over everything !!! it is suppose to be safe think it comes down to how you feel about it personally xxx


----------



## AliGirl

I have been avoiding it as I was scared after the last miscarriage. However, I gave in last night, and we had sex, and (touch wood) nothing bad has happened so far today. I have an early scan next week, and if things look OK at that, then I will probably be a bit more relaxed to do it a bit more often - especially as we are going on holiday the day after the scan!! I do know how you feel, but I keep telling myself that it shouldn't do any harm!!


----------



## gingercat

I am 10 weeks and still haven't done the deed! Really felt for my hubby but he has been fantastic...think he would do anything. I was advised not to for the moment as I have daily spotting. For most people it's fine though. Why don't you check with the Doctor for peace of mind. Hope everything works out great for you xx


----------



## Mel S

my hubby has put the ban on us - so haven't had sex since we found out I was pregnant. Not sure when he is going to feel happy doing it again - he did say something about after baby is born but I am hoping he was joking!!


----------



## Fresia

Glad to hear we are not the only ones. Maybe waiting 9 months is a bit extreme! Think I will definitely give in before then. Poor hubby is really struggling but only one more week until 8wk scan then maybe we can relax. Best wishes to you all.


----------



## SabrinaKat

Yes, but as I feel terrible (boobs, upset stomach, etc), it's actually the last thing on my mind -- we're at 12 wks and perhaps in the next week or so, once I feel better, but ...am so very tired at the moment.


----------



## Whitbit22

We haven't and I feel a little bit bad, but it will be worth it for my peace of mind. After my scan on the 29th I think I will feel a lot better about it.


----------



## ttclou25

Me neither - want to want to 12 weeks or maybe a bit longer- DH wouldnt anyway hes too paranoid after previous loses, he can wait a few weeks - plus theres lots of other fun things to do in the bedroom :blush: lol


----------



## SAJ

I'm glad someone beat me to this thread. i was just going to ask this! With my last pregnancy that ended with a mc, DH and I had sex around 5 weeks and it made me bleed. It was only a bit and then went away. Then we did again at 6 weeks and I bled again, this time a bit heavier. I freaked out and went to the ER. Long story short, within 2 weeks of that, I had a mc. Like you all, I have felt bad that DH and I haven't had sex since finding out we are pregnant again, so I gave in once. Now I'm scared again. Dumb girl I am! I like the waiting idea...I will have to have a chat with DH, who will totally understand :) Thanks for the thread!


----------



## Eternal

Well I still havent done it and im almost 24 weeks! lol!

No way would we after my previous MC, just too scared, and now its twins my OH and I are too afraid, then Ive had bleeding and other pregnancy complications so basically no! lol!

Being twins im not sure if my husband will be able to get near me in my third trimester, but we possible would once im past 34 weeks. If he can get near me, lol.


----------



## Mel S

Eternal said:


> Well I still havent done it and im almost 24 weeks! lol!
> 
> No way would we after my previous MC, just too scared, and now its twins my OH and I are too afraid, then Ive had bleeding and other pregnancy complications so basically no! lol!
> 
> Being twins im not sure if my husband will be able to get near me in my third trimester, but we possible would once im past 34 weeks. If he can get near me, lol.

Twins - Eternal that is great - I remember you as we both had a mmc in jan, so glad all is going well for you. My hubby won't come near me either at the moment and has threatened not until after this one is born but still a long long way to go. :hugs:


----------



## helenb

after having 11 miscarriages, my OH and i have decided not to have intercourse unless i can hit the 12 week target. my specialist has informed me that sex is perfectly fine in early pregnancy but orgasm can cause the womb to contract so we are not taking any chances at all x


----------



## Lanana

15 days


----------

